# JD tractor loosing fuel priming.



## cochise1 (Jul 16, 2013)

I have a 2000 JD 5310 ag tractor. It has a 3 cyl diesel (55 HP). For some reason, if I leave the tractor idle for more than a week, I have to push the plunger on top of the fuel filter until I feel a lot of resistance, in order for the tractor to start. If I do not do this(sometimes I forget), it doesn't start. Then, I have to loosen the intake line at the fuel pump, push the plunger to get fuel flowing and than it will start. Basically, the same thing I need to do if I changed the fuel filter. No fuel leaks anywhere. Very strange. It started doing this about a year ago. I have had it for 13 years. Any ideas?


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

There should be a little one way valve inline between the fuel filter and injector pump. It probably needs to be replaced.


----------



## drmonsterbrain (Jun 7, 2013)

The check valve should be between tank & filter if it is present. At that age, all fuel hoses should be replaced. You are likely to be sucking air on ur fuel line. Remember, as fuel is drawn it creates a vacuum & u will most likely not see the problem area. You can try crimping the fuel return line to pressure the lines. I say replace hoses completely & enjoy that green machine!


----------



## cochise1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for the advise. There is no check valve, but I now understand the system better. Turns out, that there are some tees coming off the injectors with the return lines. Most of the nuts were lose and quite a bit of dirt around them, I assume from leaking fuel (or at least vapors). Tightened these all up, and all seems to be well. Again, thanks to those who responded.


----------



## drmonsterbrain (Jun 7, 2013)

Sometimes the check valve is optional. Dealerships add them if they aren't present. A few inches before the first fuel line in the supply hose. Keeps the system from losing prime.


----------



## wjkrostek (Aug 31, 2013)

cochise1 said:


> I have a 2000 JD 5310 ag tractor. It has a 3 cyl diesel (55 HP). For some reason, if I leave the tractor idle for more than a week, I have to push the plunger on top of the fuel filter until I feel a lot of resistance, in order for the tractor to start. If I do not do this(sometimes I forget), it doesn't start. Then, I have to loosen the intake line at the fuel pump, push the plunger to get fuel flowing and than it will start. Basically, the same thing I need to do if I changed the fuel filter. No fuel leaks anywhere. Very strange. It started doing this about a year ago. I have had it for 13 years. Any ideas?


I have the same tractor 5310 with the same problem. I have found out that if I park with l More than 1/2 tank it have no problem starting. How much diesel is in your tank?


----------



## wjkrostek (Aug 31, 2013)

no response from you. keep your tank 1/2 full and let use know if it helps. I'll bet it does. By answering the question you may help others.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

wjkrostek said:


> no response from you. keep your tank 1/2 full and let use know if it helps. I'll bet it does. By answering the question you may help others.


That was back in 2013 bloke!!.


----------



## wjkrostek (Aug 31, 2013)

FredM said:


> That was back in 2013 bloke!!.


Why does it matter the information is still good to know. I'll bet if he keeps it parked with the tank half full the problem is solved. Maybe he still out there


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I doubt we will ever know.


----------

